# Blue Mt. ont



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Blue mountain is pretty nice, I live in Collingwood(10 minute drive from it)

There are a few downfalls to it, though. The crowds, the conditions, the prices, the length of the runs. If you're coming down during a holiday, don't expect to board much. Weekends are fairly busy, usually with 10 minute or so waits for chairlifts, but Monday-Thursday, you won't have any lines. Conditions are really icy, generally speaking. "If you can snowboard on blue mountain, you can snowboard anywhere"

The nightlife is pretty nice, usuaally some entertainment somewhere, nice resteraunts, overall a good atmosphere. 

Blue Mountain Ski Resort, Ontario, Canada

While blue mountain hotels are really nice, it's probably a better move to just go into town and rent a room there. Anyways, if you need any more info, feel free to ask


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Probably will go there few times this winter
btw how much is a room in the town?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Depends on the quality/ time you're going for obviously, but they can range from $90-$200.


One of the newer hotels

P.S. Are you guys planning on going to the frozen rail jam? I'm pretty sure it's in just under a month.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

dont know yet, because somewhere in the middle of december and i will work at that time on weekends


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks a bunch broo,


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

they have a pretty wicked park (requires you buy a pass, $5 i think, and watch a like 15min vid on general hill and park safety), and the bike trails though the bush make for some nice runs (wood bridges, drops, etc) im pretty sure the patrol dooesnt like people riding them, but ive yet to be caught... 
the lines are long, imo i'd rather hit Mount St. Louis/ Moonstone for day trips its a little cheaper and half the lines...
but if im renting a condo for a weekend, i go blue.

where abouts are you from? i fly to Tremblant in Quebec once a year for a week and it is well worth the extra cash. but i live right near a small airport that does charters, so it doesnt cost alot to fly.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

detroit area, 5 hour drive, not bad at all..


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

andrew_schenk said:


> they have a pretty wicked park (requires you buy a pass, $5 i think, and watch a like 15min vid on general hill and park safety), and the bike trails though the bush make for some nice runs (wood bridges, drops, etc) im pretty sure the patrol dooesnt like people riding them, but ive yet to be caught...
> the lines are long, imo i'd rather hit Mount St. Louis/ Moonstone for day trips its a little cheaper and half the lines...
> but if im renting a condo for a weekend, i go blue.
> 
> where abouts are you from? i fly to Tremblant in Quebec once a year for a week and it is well worth the extra cash. but i live right near a small airport that does charters, so it doesnt cost alot to fly.


Yeah, the telus park (badlands) is pretty ill. Pro line has a 40ft and a 70ft jump.

The cost for the park pass is $10, but lasts all season, so it's worth it. The 15 minute video is pretty standard safety, so you can always say you've seen it before. The trails in between the runs generally aren't the smartest place to ride, because of conditions. There are specific trails you can ride, like the glades, but if it's blocked off, don't go in. They usually have a good reason to block it off.

Anyways, blue mountain is awesome. The frozen rail jam is on December 20th, and the triple challenge is near the end of the season.

Peace.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

Blue is overpriced. At some point, supply and demand made them forget that they are still in ontario. And it's owned by Intrawest (whistler, Trmeblant) ...

Not including the flights...it's cheaper to go to switzerland. I kid you not. do some research. you'll be shocked

many friends of mine speak of Louis Moonstone better than Blue.
Personally, I can't be bother to do ontario anymore. (not trying to sound like a dick, but the money you spend goes much further elsewheres).


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

ketchupgun said:


> Blue is overpriced. At some point, supply and demand made them forget that they are still in ontario. And it's owned by Intrawest (whistler, Trmeblant) ...
> 
> Not including the flights...it's cheaper to go to switzerland. I kid you not. do some research. you'll be shocked
> 
> ...


i leave tomm, our price converted back into american is 260$ for 4 nights 4 days boarding per person:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:sounds like a steal to me..


another thing to mention, i can legally drink here lol, so its already going to be worth it no matter what..


----------



## crazykid (Jan 28, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> i leave tomm, our price converted back into american is 260$ for 4 nights 4 days boarding per person:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:sounds like a steal to me..
> 
> 
> another thing to mention, i can legally drink here lol, so its already going to be worth it no matter what..


the best bar in the village we found was Windy Oniels.. 


its not a bad place for ontario... its about 700 vertical feet and the couple times ive been there we have had wicked conditions...

Be warned though... the highways in the area tend to get closed alot due to bad weather, if the lights are flashing saying dont go, dont go... we made the mistake and it was the most horrifying drive i have ever been on. 

Lake effect snow can be amazing, or down right crazy up around there... watch the weather and road conditions... if its bad, stay and ride... LOL


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

yea conditions were grreattt. a solid foot of powder all week, the park was ok at best though. unless you were a very experienced jumper there wasnt too much excitement. the glades are the best runs i have ever done in my life which prob isnt saying much because michigan hills are nothing to brag about.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, were you up in the christmas break? They normally don't have the pro-line set up well until a week or two into January (just setting them up now)

The glades and North are both great for trails, just have to know where to go. There's also a couple nice runs above the resort, made for biking, that have some decent kickers if that's what you're looking for.


----------

